# Weird Question



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Every second or third morning when I take my hedghog out, and he uncurls, I see that there's a piece of (I'm not sure what to call it) cat sand pebble thing in side of the foreskin of his penis. 
Sometimes I get it out successfully and easily, other times its stuck and I have to pull at it.
I'm not sure how to prevent this from happening, but can this lead to anything serious?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you using cat litter in his cage? Yes a foreign body like that came cause blockages and infections. Small litter like that shouldn't be used with hedgehogs.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

The breeder my cousin got her hedgie from said cat litter is the best option. 
What other bedding can I use instead?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can use aspen shavings, carefresh, fleece liners, yesterday's new or other litters. Stay away from anything dusty or small pieces, like cat litter, corn cob litter, crushed walnut shells etc.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you very much. I'll change the bedding as soon as possible. I appreciate your help!


----------

